# Russland "Mak" Zertfizierung



## Praktikus (12 April 2011)

Morgen die Herren,

hat von Euch jemand schon einmal den Begriff Mak-Zertifizierung (kann auch anders geschrieben werden) gehört?

Soweit ich weiß bezieht sich das Ganze irgendwie auf Russland...

... wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


Gruß
praktikus ...


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2011)

keine Ahnung, aber nach Google kommt bei MAK in Frage:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximale_Arbeitsplatz-Konzentration
http://makstrong.com/de/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwischenstaatliches_Luftfahrtkomitee


----------



## Air-Wastl (13 April 2011)

Schau mal nach GOST-R Normung,
Hab in dem Zusammenhang was gelesen.

Kannst dich ja mal zurückmelden wo du
das passende gefunden hast.


MFG


----------



## ALBundy (19 April 2011)

МАK steht für die Zertifizierung von Flugmaschinen, Flughäfen Fluggesellschaften in vielen GUS Staaten (ehem. Sowjetrepubliken).

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwischenstaatliches_Luftfahrtkomitee


----------

